# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  چند نکته برای همه ی داوطلبان آینده !! (جامع)

## aloneboy051

*
به نام خدا 

در این تاپیک ، این حقیر قصد دارم تا هر نکته و تجربه ی خوب یا بد خود را در اختیار شما عزیزان قرار دهم.
از همه ی افرادی که پیروز نبرد کنکور بودند ، خواهشمندم تا شما نیز تجربیات و نکات مهم خود را در این تاپیک به شکلی جامع قرار دهید . با تشکر.

**1. اگر فکر می کنید در دروس پایه قوی هستید کلاس کنکور کمک بزرگی به شما نمی رساند .
2. مهم ترین نکته برای داشتن پایان خوش در این جدال ، داشتن دو شرط مهم است :نظم و اراده .  همیـــشه این مثل رو توی ذهنت داشته باش :  رهرو آن نیست که گه تند و گهی خسته رود رهرو آن است که آهسته و پیوسته رود .
3.آرامش داشتن خیلی خوب و مهمه اما باید حتما حواست به کنترل این قضیه باشه . اگر فهمیدی که دغدغه ات ثانیه ای کمرنگ شد ، باید به فکر جبران باشی.
4. ایجاد علاقه یه تکنیک خیلی خوب برای درس خوندنه . سعی کنین هر درسی که جلوی روتون هست رو به جنبه های مثبتش فکر کنین .
5. نباید حتی 1 روزت رو بیهوده از دست بدی . روزی که نتایج بیاد تمام اون روزها ، لحظه به لحظه اش جلوی چشمانت می آیند . 
6. خیلی خیلی مهمه که خودت رو بشناسی .نه با مقایسه با دیگران . خودت را تنهایی با پارامترها بشناس . ظرفیتت رو بشناس . هدفت چیه اصلا ؟؟ . آیا میتونی این ماراتن رو پشت سر بذاری؟ می تونی برای یک سال تمام از همه چیت بگذری تا شاید! عمری خوشبخت بشی ؟ آیا امکانات و فضاش در اختیارت هست ؟ و ... باید خیلی خیلی به این قضیه فکرکنین چون شوخی بردار نیست. 
7. تحقیقات روانشناسی ثابت کردند که یک پالس منفی اثر 60 پالس مثبت را نابود میکند . این رو گفتم چون چند دلیل داره : منفی بافی کنی هیچوقت تو هیچ چیزی موفق نمیشی . حتی اگه بهترین دوستت آدمیه که افکار منفی راجع به هرچی میرسونه این یه سالو کلا قطع رابطه کن باهاش!! همکلاسیات به اندازه ی مواد روانگردان میتونن مخرب باشن . اگه بتونن نظر تو رو نسبت به یه کتاب ،معلم، آزمون ، مدرسه ، مبحث و حتی یه درس خراب کنن یعنی زندگی تو رو خراب کردن . ببین این یه کار خیلی سخته که ازت میخوام ولی سعی کن پیش همکلاسیهات نباشی همیشه ازشون دور باش و بحث درسی هم نکنی مگر اینکه طرف مقابلتو بشناسی. 
8. برنامه ریزی رو طبق نکته ی 6 انجام بده . ببین چقدر میکشی با همون ساعتی که راحتی شروع کن هر هفته نیم ساعت بهش اضافه کن . خواهش میکنم برنامه های تخیلی که 5 فصل فیزیک و 6 درس دینی و 4 درس زیستو و کل لغات ادبیات رو بخوای تو یه روز بخونی ننویس و نکن چون نمیتونی انجام بدی و بعد ناراحت میشی و ول میکنی ... برنامه ریختن خیلی مهمه . من نمیدونم هر کسی یه جوری راحته ولی خود من در روز 4 درس رو میخوندم . دو تا اختصاصی دو تا عمومی 
3 ساعت هر اختصاصی و 2 ساعت هر عمومی . کم کم بهشون 10 یا 15 دقیقه اضافه کردم تا نه عقب بمونم نه خسته شم .اینجوری هر دو روز همه ی درس ها رو یه دور میکردم .
 جمعه ها حداقل صبحشو واسه خودتون تفریح کنین . سعی کنین یه کاری کنین دوپامین مغزتون ترشح شه (کاری که وقتی انجام میدین انگار رو فضایین از صحبت کردن با مخاطب خاص گرفته تا گوش دادن به موزیک مورد علاقه ) 
9. مهم : کنکور تستی است !! باور کنین خوندن موبه موی یه فصل و حفظ شدن اون و زدن ده تست از اون فصل هیج فرقی با نخوندش نداره!! تست های تالیفی از کتب مختلف (حداقل دوتا . من دوستم امسال شد 42 واسه هر درسی 3 منبع داشت!) بزنید . کتابای خوب مثل گاج . دوست عزیز مطمئن باش سوالات کنکور سال قبل ارزشش با سوالات تالیفی یکیه و شاید حتی کمترم باشه اون چیزی که من امسال تجربه کردم به من نشون داد شما اگه یه تست رو زمین دیدی بوسش کن ، جواب بده بهش و تا جواب درست رو پیدا نکردی ولش نکن بعدم بزارش کنار  تست زدن خیلی مهمه و کلی فوت و فن داره که دیگه باید خودتون برین دنبالش ... 
10. من در مورد مرور چیزی نمیگم چون پاشنه آشی خودم بود . اون چیزی که مهمه در مرورکردن ، زدن چند باره ی تستهای مارکدار به همراه مطالعه ی چکیده و خلاصه ایست که خودتون، دوباره میگم خودتون نوشتین . ب
11. نسبت کسایی که واقعا از جون مایه میذارن برای موفقیت داره به صورت عجیبی هر سال داره رشد میکنه و بالا میره . گذشت اون دوره ای که با 50 زدن همه ی درسا میشد پزشکی دولتی اورد ...  بیخیال نباشین . 
12. دوره ی مهمی که فرق خوب و بد رو مشخص میکنه بهمنه نه عید ! جاییه که خیلی ها ناامید میشن و ول میکنن و صدماتی جبران ناپذیر به خودشون میزنن . اینو میگم تا این دوره رو نقطه ی عطفتون کنین .
13. عید به بعد خیلی مهمه حتما برای اون دوره مشاوره بگیرین از یه نفر تا راهنمایی بشین . 
14. من نمیدونم دیگه باید چی بگم قطعا خیلی چیزا هست که یادم نیست . امیدوارم بدونین رستگاری همه در پزشکی و دندان و ... نیست ! کنکور تازه خان اوله*  :Yahoo (105): 
*اینو بدونین کسی که پزشکی قبول میشه قطعا موفق نیست . ولی کسی که حتی تو رشته ی مهندسی فضای سبز بهترینِ رشتشه قطعا موفقه . بهترینِ حرفه ات باش رفیق*  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## aloneboy051

UP

----------


## aloneboy051

up

----------


## amirabedini68

> *
> به نام خدا 
> 
> در این تاپیک ، این حقیر قصد دارم تا هر نکته و تجربه ی خوب یا بد خود را در اختیار شما عزیزان قرار دهم.
> از همه ی افرادی که پیروز نبرد کنکور بودند ، خواهشمندم تا شما نیز تجربیات و نکات مهم خود را در این تاپیک به شکلی جامع قرار دهید . با تشکر.
> 
> **1. اگر فکر می کنید در دروس پایه قوی هستید کلاس کنکور کمک بزرگی به شما نمی رساند .
> 2. مهم ترین نکته برای داشتن پایان خوش در این جدال ، داشتن دو شرط مهم است :نظم و اراده .  همیـــشه این مثل رو توی ذهنت داشته باش :  رهرو آن نیست که گه تند و گهی خسته رود رهرو آن است که آهسته و پیوسته رود .
> 3.آرامش داشتن خیلی خوب و مهمه اما باید حتما حواست به کنترل این قضیه باشه . اگر فهمیدی که دغدغه ات ثانیه ای کمرنگ شد ، باید به فکر جبران باشی.
> ...


این جمله های انگیزشی و نصیحت ها اکثرا شر و ورن یا جمله هایی توشون پیدا میشه ک میشه راحت فهمید طرف داره ی جمله های زیبایی رو همینجوری پشت هم  می‌نویسه حالا چ بدرد بخور باشه چ نباشه

ولی این یکی فوق‌العاده بود ...همش حقیقت محض بود که تو دوران کنکور دونه دونشو دانش آموز تجربه میکنه...

Sent from my BND-L21 using Tapatalk

----------


## God_of_war

بابا جم کنین دیگه یه تاپیک میزنن راجب این موضوع الان همه شدن گندالف هر وقت میام یا راجب معدله یا هم نصیحتای کسی که رتبش ۱۰۰۰۰ هم نیس ولی نسخه میپیچه برا همه یکم از درس تاپیک بزنین ناسلامتی انجمن کنکوره ولی توش پر شر و وره خودم رو هم میگم الکی گارد نگیرین حوصلشو ندارم

----------


## awmir79

مرسی عالی بود

----------


## aloneboy051

> بابا جم کنین دیگه یه تاپیک میزنن راجب این موضوع الان همه شدن گندالف هر وقت میام یا راجب معدله یا هم نصیحتای کسی که رتبش ۱۰۰۰۰ هم نیس ولی نسخه میپیچه برا همه یکم از درس تاپیک بزنین ناسلامتی انجمن کنکوره ولی توش پر شر و وره خودم رو هم میگم الکی گارد نگیرین حوصلشو ندارم


اینایی که نوشته شده خودم و رتبه ی 42 نوشته . یکی از اهداف فروم هم همینه که تجربیاتمون رو به اشتراک بزاریم . نظر شما هم متین ولی لازم بود از دید متفاوت خودمون بنویسیم اینو

----------


## Dayi

دمت گرم ک وقت گذاشتی

----------


## amirabedini68

> بابا جم کنین دیگه یه تاپیک میزنن راجب این موضوع الان همه شدن گندالف هر وقت میام یا راجب معدله یا هم نصیحتای کسی که رتبش ۱۰۰۰۰ هم نیس ولی نسخه میپیچه برا همه یکم از درس تاپیک بزنین ناسلامتی انجمن کنکوره ولی توش پر شر و وره خودم رو هم میگم الکی گارد نگیرین حوصلشو ندارم


بعله اتفاقا شاید اونی ک رتبش ۱۰۰۰ هم نشده بیشتر بتونه نصیحتت کنه

من نیم سال اول ترازم ۷۵۰۰ بود تو قلمچی!
میانگین ترازم ۷۲۰۰ بود

نیم سال دوم بخاطر چیزایی ک تجربه کردم دیگه نتونستم به ۷۰۰۰ برسم رتبم ۱۰۰۰ هم نشد

Sent from my BND-L21 using Tapatalk

----------


## qanbari

> *
> به نام خدا 
> 
> در این تاپیک ، این حقیر قصد دارم تا هر نکته و تجربه ی خوب یا بد خود را در اختیار شما عزیزان قرار دهم.
> از همه ی افرادی که پیروز نبرد کنکور بودند ، خواهشمندم تا شما نیز تجربیات و نکات مهم خود را در این تاپیک به شکلی جامع قرار دهید . با تشکر.
> 
> **1. اگر فکر می کنید در دروس پایه قوی هستید کلاس کنکور کمک بزرگی به شما نمی رساند .
> 2. مهم ترین نکته برای داشتن پایان خوش در این جدال ، داشتن دو شرط مهم است :نظم و اراده .  همیـــشه این مثل رو توی ذهنت داشته باش :  رهرو آن نیست که گه تند و گهی خسته رود رهرو آن است که آهسته و پیوسته رود .
> 3.آرامش داشتن خیلی خوب و مهمه اما باید حتما حواست به کنترل این قضیه باشه . اگر فهمیدی که دغدغه ات ثانیه ای کمرنگ شد ، باید به فکر جبران باشی.
> ...


احسنت
حرف اینایی که میگن یارو خودش موفق نشده پس نباید نصیحت کنه رو قبول ندارم. کسی تشنه موفقیت باشه حتی از کوچک ترین ایده ها هم استفاده میکنه تا پیشرفت کنه. نکات پخته ای بود که مسلما از دهن هیچ مشاور نمایی بیرون نمیاد

----------


## shaqayeq.mousavi

_سعی کنین یه کاری کنین دوپامین مغزتون ترشح شه (کاری که وقتی انجام میدین انگار رو فضایین از صحبت کردن با مخاطب خاص گرفته تا گوش دادن به موزیک مورد علاقه ) 

الان بچه های تجربی یاد بخش اعتیاد میوفتن و بعدشم تاپیک فلان قرص و اینا میان بالا_

----------


## Adolf_Hitler

*مختصر و مفیدترین توصیه ها برای یه کنکوری از زبان رتبه 1 تجربی : 


*

----------


## shaqayeq.mousavi

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Dr AmiRoFfF


مختصر و مفیدترین توصیه ها برای یه کنکوری از زبان رتبه 1 تجربی : 





منبع چیه ؟_

----------


## Adolf_Hitler

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط شقایق موسوی




منبع چیه ؟


سایت کانون : پرسش‌های دانش آموزان و پاسخ امیررضا براتی رتبه 1 کنکور تجربی97                                  
*

----------


## saeed_zz

> بابا جم کنین دیگه یه تاپیک میزنن راجب این موضوع الان همه شدن گندالف هر وقت میام یا راجب معدله یا هم نصیحتای کسی که رتبش ۱۰۰۰۰ هم نیس ولی نسخه میپیچه برا همه یکم از درس تاپیک بزنین ناسلامتی انجمن کنکوره ولی توش پر شر و وره خودم رو هم میگم الکی گارد نگیرین حوصلشو ندارم


حرفاش خیلی هم مفید بود نمیدونم چرا ایرانیا اینجوری ان تو خوشت نمیاد نخون

----------


## aloneboy051

> احسنت
> حرف اینایی که میگن یارو خودش موفق نشده پس نباید نصیحت کنه رو قبول ندارم. کسی تشنه موفقیت باشه حتی از کوچک ترین ایده ها هم استفاده میکنه تا پیشرفت کنه. نکات پخته ای بود که مسلما از دهن هیچ مشاور نمایی بیرون نمیاد


ممنون 
نظر لطف شما است  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## dr.Genius

بچه ها می دونم اصلا ربطی نداره ولی خواهش می کنم جواب بدید
آزمون غیرحضوری ای که قلمچی همراه با پاسخنامه بهمون میده 
 در واقع همون دفترچه سوالات سال قبله یا.....
 :Y (456):  :Y (454):

----------


## amirabedini68

> بچه ها می دونم اصلا ربطی نداره ولی خواهش می کنم جواب بدید
> آزمون غیرحضوری ای که قلمچی همراه با پاسخنامه بهمون میده 
>  در واقع همون دفترچه سوالات سال قبله یا.....


سال قبله

Sent from my BND-L21 using Tapatalk

----------


## Saturn8

خیلی تاپیک مفیدیه.

----------


## Zero_Horizon

up

----------

